# Implantation bleeding or AF?



## Zahraa179

Here goes:

From 2dpo I started to have this weird glassy/scratchy feeling in my nipples which lasted up untill 8dpo. At what I think was 11 dpo roughly 2/3 days before period was due; I started to have brown spotting and brown discharge, I then started to have pinkish spotting with the brown discharge and this went on for less than a day as it all started in the evening but then the next day (12 dpo) I started to get red bleeding but not enough to have a flow and a little heavier than what I think is spotting (not enough to go on a pad and only seen on a tp when wipe) this was on and off for about 8 hours if that and then it just carried on as brown discharge for a little while and then completely stopped. I have never had such a short period if it is AF and have never started early either, usually a couple days late if it is late. 
What I found really strange though is that exactly as I started spotting, I started having flu like symptoms such as; runny/blocked nose, headaches, fatigue, feeling really faint and a bad chest infection kinda thing (which only lasted a day), some kind of weird fever that kept coming and going like hot flushes; my temp was reaching 98.8F. Whilst going through all of that I was feeling nausea's too, from 12dpo I kept throwing up in my mouth but it kept going back down (so disgusting I know!! :( ) It is now 16dpo and I have had a reeeeeeeeally extremely faint positive which I don't regard as a positive :S as I have experience of false positive, chemical pregnancies and miscarriages. 
I've also had really strange feelings in my breasts, I feel different things in each separate breast at different random times such as; tingling, itchy feelings, pressure on the sides, aching and sometimes i can feel a pulsating feeling like my heart beat pulsating through my breasts... (I don't know if this is normal or out of the ordinary :S ) 

Has anyone else gone through this before or was the spotting an AF mishap :S ?

P.S sorry for all the detailed nasty info, I just really need some advise and re-assurance...


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi there, I'm so sorry you're going through this it's so frustrating isn't it!!

I am 12dpo today and I have been spotting since 10dpo... it started of very light and pink then 11dpo it was a little bit heavier (although not heavy enough to be my af) and dark brown. Today I am having a little bit more!

All the while, since 7dpo I have had slight cramping and tingly nipples since 10dpo!

I've not had flu like symptoms but have read a lot on here with people who have!!

I tested bfn this morning :(.... but I've heard that IB can happed from 6dpo to about 12dpo and then a bfp can be picked up about 5 days later.

Not much advice, but just showing you that I'm in the same boat and I'm convinced I'm pg!! Fx'd for you, and be sure to keep us updated x


----------



## chan1983

Zahraa179 said:


> Here goes:
> 
> From 2dpo I started to have this weird glassy/scratchy feeling in my nipples which lasted up untill 8dpo. At what I think was 11 dpo roughly 2/3 days before period was due; I started to have brown spotting and brown discharge, I then started to have pinkish spotting with the brown discharge and this went on for less than a day as it all started in the evening but then the next day (12 dpo) I started to get red bleeding but not enough to have a flow and a little heavier than what I think is spotting (not enough to go on a pad and only seen on a tp when wipe) this was on and off for about 8 hours if that and then it just carried on as brown discharge for a little while and then completely stopped. I have never had such a short period if it is AF and have never started early either, usually a couple days late if it is late.
> What I found really strange though is that exactly as I started spotting, I started having flu like symptoms such as; runny/blocked nose, headaches, fatigue, feeling really faint and a bad chest infection kinda thing (which only lasted a day), some kind of weird fever that kept coming and going like hot flushes; my temp was reaching 98.8F. Whilst going through all of that I was feeling nausea's too, from 12dpo I kept throwing up in my mouth but it kept going back down (so disgusting I know!! :( ) It is now 16dpo and I have had a reeeeeeeeally extremely faint positive which I don't regard as a positive :S as I have experience of false positive, chemical pregnancies and miscarriages.
> I've also had really strange feelings in my breasts, I feel different things in each separate breast at different random times such as; tingling, itchy feelings, pressure on the sides, aching and sometimes i can feel a pulsating feeling like my heart beat pulsating through my breasts... (I don't know if this is normal or out of the ordinary :S )
> 
> Has anyone else gone through this before or was the spotting an AF mishap :S ?
> 
> P.S sorry for all the detailed nasty info, I just really need some advise and re-assurance...

Hey zahraa have you spoken to your doctor for a blood test as hcg gets into your blood stream first if that is a option for you x


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi Ladies, 

at the moment I'm just waiting for the hpt's I ordered off the internet (not the cheapies) as I used all of my other ones too early :S ... shops in my area are way to far and expensive for hpt's and with doctors ap., my GP is far from me as I decided to keep it in central london as all GP's + hospitals further east of London are so crap and have had some horrific stories told by pregnant women in the past. I do have a pelvic scan (vaginal ultrasound) on the 22nd June which was originally for something else so if I do get a BFP then I'll just let them know about it; I should be about 4 weeks along by then, do you think they'd be able to see it?

One issue though is that my mum with all of her 7 full term pregnancies and 5 miscarriage of twins; she didn't get a positive HPT till 6 weeks on every single pregnancy, and sometimes she even had blood tests at 5 weeks that still came out negative... so I really don't know what to think :S


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi ladies,

just updating; I received the FRER tests this after noon and kept a cup of FMU this morning just in case so I tested with that and it was a faint line but strong enough for me to confirm that it's a BFP @ 18 dpo!!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you, partly because your symptoms (esp the spotting) were similar to mine so there's hope for me yet!!!

:)


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi Toms mummy, 

I know!! My symptoms were so erratic and strange!! If you are experiencing similar symptoms then it really could be likely for you too!! We could both be pregnancy buddies!!! yaaaay.... update me on your results??? How many dpo are you?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, yeah that'd be great!!... I'm 12dpo today, neg hpt this morning but on a cheapy. I wasted my frer at 5 and 7 dpo :doh:

I have one more cheapy to use tomorrow, if it comes up neg then I'll go get some more frers!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Zahraa - i was about to poost that it sounds like BFP to me, great symptoms! then read on to discover it wasQ!!!!!!congratulations! H&H 9 months!

Toms Mummy - good luck to you., hopefully you will get your result soon too!!


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi Toms Mummy, 

implantation can happen between 6-12 dpo and then you gotta wait at least 5 days after implantation to get a positive, I had to wait 6 day after I had implantation bleeding before I got my BFP. Get some FRER's, they are much cheaper on amazon so you could order two (just in case) twin packs for the price of one (that you would buy in the shop) and start POAS at 14 or 16 dpo depending on what your symptoms were and then test every 3 days untill you get a BFP :D FX for you!!!

Thanks Mum 2 Quigley lol they may sound like great and obvious symptoms but they don't feel great!! lol... I felt soooo hot last night (even though it was only 11 celsius) I had to sleep on the sofa as I was so uncomfortable sleeping next to hubby, I felt like I was in an oven!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Zahraa.... I was just wondering, now you have had your implantation bleeding did your cramping stop afterwards?..... I've had IB for the past 3 days and it seems to have stopped this afternoon and so has the cramping!! I wondered if it was connected?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Zahraa179 said:


> Hi Toms Mummy,
> 
> implantation can happen between 6-12 dpo and then you gotta wait at least 5 days after implantation to get a positive, I had to wait 6 day after I had implantation bleeding before I got my BFP. Get some FRER's, they are much cheaper on amazon so you could order two (just in case) twin packs for the price of one (that you would buy in the shop) and start POAS at 14 or 16 dpo depending on what your symptoms were and then test every 3 days untill you get a BFP :D FX for you!!!
> 
> Thanks Mum 2 Quigley lol they may sound like great and obvious symptoms but they don't feel great!! lol... I felt soooo hot last night (even though it was only 11 celsius) I had to sleep on the sofa as I was so uncomfortable sleeping next to hubby, I felt like I was in an oven!


haha I suppose it sound great when it's not actually happening - when you wish it was! haha but when it is actually happening, it's always a different story! haha It's kind of like when it's summer, you wish it was winter cos it's too hot & vice versa...the grass is always greener on the other side!!


----------



## Zahraa179

hey girls, 

I did another test this afternoon (not FMU) of a different brand and the line seems to be getting stronger :D


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi girls, 

I have just seen your messages, Toms Mummy, I actually didn't have that much cramping in the first place, it was nothing near to the feeling of period cramps, it was just like a dull ache but every woman experiences different things. After the implantation bleeding it stopped for like a day or two but then it came back and felt as if I was going to start my AF and I believed that I actually was going to start because my AF was due at that time but it never came! Then the crampiness subsided and now just at random times I get this weird feeling of stretching and tightness (I can now definitely feel like there is something there, it's kind of a similar feeling as to when I had the copper coil in; strange I know). Anywho I hope this helps you Toms Mummy. 

Mum 2 Quigley lol I know exactly what you mean, I wished it upon myself and I had no idea that it would be like this for me but at least I haven't really had any morning sickness which I absolutely hate, throwing up, argh! But I guess I can't really complain :happydance: most of it is over now... The chesty infection feeling was dying down before but now it has come back with a vengeance! And I still have the runny nose, on and off tingling and random pains in my breasts and just the awful stretchy feeling on the right side of my uterus but I know that's just my uterus making way for my baby!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Zarhaa... It's great to get a symptom check from someone with a bfp lol!!... The cramps have disappeared altogether now and the spotting has now been going on for 4 days!! It's weird though, because the spotting never lasts all day! it starts at about 10ish then dries up around 6ish!... my nipples are still tingly but I am losing hope :(

My pg friend is letting me pee on one of her expensive digi sticks tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good to see the positive is getting stringer! yay!

toms mum...good luck! hopefully your friends digi holds the right answer!


----------



## mrsfoster

Hope you ladies don't mind if I jump in...but I believe I O'd last week and all of the sudden last night I felt a surge of wetness in my undies, so I went to the bathroom and I had a brown spot....well when I wiped it was like orange/pink ( I beleive im colorblind LOL) but it seemed to be a little more than my usual spotting, I put on a pad cuz I thought it was AF coming early, and there was a couple more spots, when I woke up this afternoon and went to the bathroom it was a tad bit darker but less so I put on a liner and it got less and less and is now only when I wipe...I am due for AF between the 23-26...It has never been this much before AF...sorry for rambling! Any thoughts?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi MrsFoster :)........... Sounds promising that sort of spotting before your period :).... I had pink then brown spotting from dpo10-13. It was a little bit heavier than spotting but not as heavy as a period though so not really sure what to think!


----------



## mrsfoster

Thats how mine was it only lasted for 2 days, it was heavier than spotting but not as heavy as AF and now it has tappered off...now its just a lil bit when I wipe (sorry TMI) and brown, not pink anymore! Im hoping its my turn! Are you expecting?


----------



## Toms Mummy

I hope it's your turn too mrsfoster :)

I have done 6 hpt tests since 7dpo :blush: but all still bfns!!... I am 14dpo today but haven't done one, I thought I'd wait a few more days, then I know for definate :)


----------



## lynn1216

Hey! congrats hun! :) 
im so happy for you!!

but im in the same boat  kinda lol 
tell me if this sounds like you a little bit!
first off, i ended birth control Oct 2011 and i havent had a period since :( so i have been unpatiently waiting for 8 months for AF to show up so we can officially start TTC
well yesterday morning i got up and wiped and it had brownish light kinda watery blood! and i was excited because i thought it was the start of AF
well i checked again later that day and again it was only when i wiped but it was like a pinkish watery bleed, so i was like okay AF is just starting
well after that it stopped!
it wasnt even enough for a pad and it didnt even last 6 hrs
im so confused as to whether its implantation and we just magically caught it or what?

any advice ladies!


----------



## mrsfoster

Hopefully its our month and we can be buddies!!! Loads of Baby Dust your way!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lynn1216 said:


> Hey! congrats hun! :)
> im so happy for you!!
> 
> but im in the same boat  kinda lol
> tell me if this sounds like you a little bit!
> first off, i ended birth control Oct 2011 and i havent had a period since :( so i have been unpatiently waiting for 8 months for AF to show up so we can officially start TTC
> well yesterday morning i got up and wiped and it had brownish light kinda watery blood! and i was excited because i thought it was the start of AF
> well i checked again later that day and again it was only when i wiped but it was like a pinkish watery bleed, so i was like okay AF is just starting
> well after that it stopped!
> it wasnt even enough for a pad and it didnt even last 6 hrs
> im so confused as to whether its implantation and we just magically caught it or what?
> 
> any advice ladies!

I have heard a lot of people catchin their first cycle after BC (sorry you had to wait for so long before that!) opefully this is what happened you you, and not just a dodgy cycle to get you kick started. I suppose even if it is that, at least you are getting back on track! Have you been to doc's about not getting period yet??


----------



## lynn1216

no i havent :/ 
kinda avoiding it!  i hate the dr honestly haha
i guess i never thought about it until one of my friends on here mentioned it, but now implantion bleeding makes sense

mrsfoster, when are you testing? maybe we can test together :)


----------



## tulip11

hi
I am experiencing v light brownish discharge on day 23 of my cycle n my cycle is usually 28-30 days ...


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi girls,

Lynn, it's really hard to tell because it does sound like it could be implantation but then again coming off the pill affects everyone in different ways; for some women it can take a whole year for her cycle to get back to normal and for others it can get back to normal straight away. I had the contraceptive Implant in my arm last year but had to take it out because I was having really weird side affects (as if I were pregnant, my body was being tricked by the progesterone to make me think I'm pregnant, so I didn't have a period); I had it removed a couple days before my period was due and by chance my period started when it was supposed to (this doesn't happen for everyone, I was really lucky). 
I guess you won't be able to tell until you get a positive HPT or maybe visit your GP (doctor) :S all the best though Lynn, FX you get the result you want and lots of baby dust :) 

Yes tulip it is possible that you could be experiencing Implatation Bleeding. 

Mum 2 Quigley and Toms Mummy, I'm a bit confused right now, I'v been poas on FR 3 days in a row and they have all been faint positives except one test which was the asda test that was a bit darker and I thought that the line getting darker meant that the HCG was rising but now when I take the asda tests the lines are getting lighter again, I also poas on a clearblue digi today (did 2 of them) the first one didn't work!! (was so frustrated) and the second one came out not pregnant, but when I opened up the test, the lines were a lot darker than they were when I did the test and I wasn't pregnant.. I am now 20 dpo and starting to think that maybe I'm not pregnant :( but I am still getting these weird tingling sensations and aching feelings in my breasts and the stretchy tight feeling in my uterus area... 
Do you have any idea of what could be going on :S ???


----------



## Zahraa179

Toms Mummy I actually heard that some women have had implantation bleeding lasting up to 7 days or the usual amount of time that they would have their period but the bleeding would be aloooot lighter... So there is still hope... Don't give up yet, some women don't have their confirmation untill 6-8 weeks preggers! But I really hope you don't have to wait that long when we can barely stand the 2WW! lol BABY DUST!!! FX and Hoping for the best! :D


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Zahraa179 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Lynn, it's really hard to tell because it does sound like it could be implantation but then again coming off the pill affects everyone in different ways; for some women it can take a whole year for her cycle to get back to normal and for others it can get back to normal straight away. I had the contraceptive Implant in my arm last year but had to take it out because I was having really weird side affects (as if I were pregnant, my body was being tricked by the progesterone to make me think I'm pregnant, so I didn't have a period); I had it removed a couple days before my period was due and by chance my period started when it was supposed to (this doesn't happen for everyone, I was really lucky).
> I guess you won't be able to tell until you get a positive HPT or maybe visit your GP (doctor) :S all the best though Lynn, FX you get the result you want and lots of baby dust :)
> 
> Yes tulip it is possible that you could be experiencing Implatation Bleeding.
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley and Toms Mummy, I'm a bit confused right now, I'v been poas on FR 3 days in a row and they have all been faint positives except one test which was the asda test that was a bit darker and I thought that the line getting darker meant that the HCG was rising but now when I take the asda tests the lines are getting lighter again, I also poas on a clearblue digi today (did 2 of them) the first one didn't work!! (was so frustrated) and the second one came out not pregnant, but when I opened up the test, the lines were a lot darker than they were when I did the test and I wasn't pregnant.. I am now 20 dpo and starting to think that maybe I'm not pregnant :( but I am still getting these weird tingling sensations and aching feelings in my breasts and the stretchy tight feeling in my uterus area...
> Do you have any idea of what could be going on :S ???

Tricky one... not too sure. Maybe your hormones aren't very strong yet so won't be picked up on the digi? I wouldn't get too worried yet, maybe just keep testing to confirm positive. 
You haven't had any bleeding with severe cramps have you? If so, get the your GP and get checked out, if not, maybe just try to relax, take care of yourself & make an appointment to get a blood test to confirm pregnancy?

fingers crossed for you. Hopefully it's just faulty tests and nothing to worry about!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Right, I think I'm out :(.. The spotting I had on dpo10-13 I think was just my af early :(... I am dpo15 today and since the spotting I've had no cramping, or sore bb's and another bfn this morning :(

I'm not actively trying so I won't be back in here ow... goodluck to everyone and babydust x


----------



## mrsfoster

Well I tested today and I knew I shouldn't of but I just couldn't wait :blush: I knew it was to early...of course BFN, I am 7 DPO I think...how soon after O should you test? I used a cheapy Walmart brand then read on the back "use after missed period" :dohh: Maybe I should get a FRER???? :shrug:


----------



## Zahraa179

Mum 2 Quigley, no I haven't had any severe cramping or bleeding, it's now 21 dpo and did a test this morning and was still very faint/faint... I'm gonna wait a week and then do a digi. I have an appointment for next friday to have a blood test and scan done so FX everything goes well and it's the news I wanna hear :S 

mrsfoster 7dpo is way to early, it's only something like 20% or less of pregnant women that get a positive that early. You should wait till 14-16 dpo to do your first test and even then it's only an 70% chance that you will get a positive, most women wait until they have completely missed their period to be sure that pregnancy is a posibility and at that time it is a 99% chance of getting a positive and if you are of the 1% of women that have to wait even up till 3 months pregnant to get a positive then that's terrible but don't give up hope; remember you're only 7dpo!!! And sometimes women get their ovulation dates wrong too...


----------



## Zahraa179

I am 21 dpo and would have been my last day of my period and my tests are still really faint and not getting any darker :( I really hate this :(


----------



## tulip11

hi 
as I have mentioned yesterday that I had brownish lil discharge on day 23rd but today I am having just severe backache n there is nothing else on day 24th ( today ) so still confused ...:(


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi tulip11, 

keep testing or go to the doctors and have a blood test done for hcg beta.


----------



## Zahraa179

dunno if you can see this pic, it's from 20 dpo with fmu, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo (22).JPG
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Zahrra - how annoying not knowing! It still looks positive to me, all you can dop is keep playing the waiting game! It's very faint, but I can see it clearly without squinting and turning my computer upside down. lol


----------



## tulip11

salam zahraa it looks positive to me but its really faint line..I wish u all the v best...lots of baby dust to u...dont worry insha Allah everything will b awright...I ill def pray for u...:flower::hugs: n thanks alot


----------



## twice unlucky

hi zahraa u said u had a slight bleed a lil more than spotting but less than af?


----------



## bumble b

tulip11 said:


> hi
> as I have mentioned yesterday that I had brownish lil discharge on day 23rd but today I am having just severe backache n there is nothing else on day 24th ( today ) so still confused ...:(

hello, sorry to gatecrash but i've had exactly the same, brown discharge & nothing else :nope: no period & no bfp.

is it common to have bleeding like this before af coz i haven't before & coz i'm crazy i cant get implantation out of my head :wacko:


----------



## tulip11

bumble b said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> as I have mentioned yesterday that I had brownish lil discharge on day 23rd but today I am having just severe backache n there is nothing else on day 24th ( today ) so still confused ...:(
> 
> hello, sorry to gatecrash but i've had exactly the same, brown discharge & nothing else :nope: no period & no bfp.
> 
> is it common to have bleeding like this before af coz i haven't before & coz i'm crazy i cant get implantation out of my head :wacko:Click to expand...

hi
when did u get ur brown discharge I meant when u were due or not? on which day of ur cycle


----------



## bumble b

i'm due monday and it was 9dpo i got the brown discharge and not a single thing since :shrug:


----------



## lynn1216

i tested this morning :bfn: :( but im gonna test again tonight and then in the morning!


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi Mum 2 Quigley, yes if you see it in real life it's a clear positive but I'v taken another FRER this morning and it was a BFN :'( it's so disheartening, I really don't know what's going on; either I am pregnant and FRER BFN is wrong (such a waste of money) or I'm not pregnant and all these tests have been lying to me 
:( (an even more waste of my money and emotions) but I was so sure that with all the symptoms I was having that this was it... I just don't know anymore... I have the blood test and scan appointment on friday so I guess I'll find out the ultimatum then :S and I'll let you know hopefully xxx

Salam Alaykom sister tulip11 :D, unfortunately getting pregnant has been a tough patch for me for a while (it's been really depressing), I'm just taking it as Allah is trying to tell me that it's just not my time right now, sometimes I feel like it's not fair but you know lhamdella I'm still alive and healthy... maybe there's something else that I'm not paying attention too that I need to be more appreciative of in my life... It's just so hard when you get that feeling of really wanting a baby and feeling like you are so ready for it, sometimes it gets to a point with me when I feel desperate because I start to feel disappointed in myself like there's something wrong with me and that's why I'm not getting pregnant... I think I should just take a break right now; get my confidence back up and work on giving myself attention, inshallah it will all work out for the best xxx

Hi twice unlucky, yes that's exactly what I had and it was on and off for about 2 days; it came on around 2 days before my period was due and I haven't had anything bleeding since, only normal clear or creamy discharge...

I am still having cramps, started to have lower back pains and aches, the achyness and tingling feeling in my boobs has increased (before it was on and off randomly and now i get it for hours on end), I still have a stuff nose and I just feel so tired a lot of the time and every time I stand up my legs feel like jelly and like I'm gonna fall at any moment (it only lasts for a couple of minutes; it just feels really weird :S )


----------



## lynn1216

thats so weird having negatives like that after bfps!
i hope the appointment gets everything all settled out!! and your with child <33


but i need advice!! this morning i took a test and i thought i saw a line!!! :D so instead of throwing it away i kept it to show DH who was fishing with his dad for fathers day
well when i get home from work in the afternoon I got it out and showed him and the line was more apparent then it was when i first saw it this morning!!
im worried i might have had line eye this morning and that it evaps :( because i have had some evil evaps on FRER!
i told DH to not get his hopes up yet! because we have had some evil evap lines on FRER!
what do you guys think! ill post a pic!!
 



Attached Files:







777..jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bumble b

I've never had an evap that good before, i think this could be it :) test again and see what you get xxx


----------



## bumble b

zahraa i had this happen with my second pregnancy and it ended up being a miscarriage as my hcg levels dropped slowly and eventually i started to bleed. i'm hoping its not the case for you. my friend never got a strong bfp until she was 6 weeks with any of her 3 girls xx


----------



## lynn1216

i took another one and i saw a fainttttt :bfp: after 3 mins!! :D :D :D 
its so faint tho im afraid its an indent line!!


----------



## bumble b

oh thats fab :happydance: try a different brand if you are still unsure but it looked really good on the pic earlier :thumbup:

i'm due a visit from the :witch: today but so far no sign, its my first month off the pill so i think its gone awol :shrug:


----------



## Crystalno3

Zahraa179 said:


> Toms Mummy I actually heard that some women have had implantation bleeding lasting up to 7 days or the usual amount of time that they would have their period but the bleeding would be aloooot lighter... So there is still hope... Don't give up yet, some women don't have their confirmation untill 6-8 weeks preggers! But I really hope you don't have to wait that long when we can barely stand the 2WW! lol BABY DUST!!! FX and Hoping for the best! :D


*this actually happened to me with my DD. I was pg and AF still came that first month. I hope this isn't the case with #3


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi Zahraa179- just wanted to tell you that the symptoms you describe in your first post are almost identical to mine a few years ago (except the nausea) i got brown/pink/redish discharge around the day of my period which then got heavier but disappeared in a day. I tested and got a faint bfp. I tested the next day (compulsive tester) and it was fainter and almost gone, i thought i had a chemical pregnancy - it wasn't, i retested the next day - my little boy is now nearly 2! Mine just took ages to get darker and kepy going up and down. keep hoping, sounds promising, i hope it works out for you. x


----------



## Zahraa179

Awwwwww thank you all for all the support, I really don't know what I would do without you lot. I have just been soooo confused this past month and I have my appointment this friday coming, so hopefully FX and praying to God it turns out well and will be updating once I have the results! :S xxxx


----------



## bumble b

i will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## hotmama0321

Let me tell you my experience Feb.9 of this month I felt kinda weird I went to the bathroom and when I wiped only once there was a little bit of brown blood with discharge then it completely stopped, then 2 days after I started to bleed very light pink blood that only lasted for a few hours then completely stopped, then the next day the same thing then completely stopped then the next day after it got a bit heavier and the day after was heavier then day after was very light to none and completely stopped...my periods are always regular and thesame everytime where the first day is light then the next 2 heavy and only lasts for 3 days 4 days topped and this time it lasted for a week....what can it be? Also im cramping a little still, my back is killing me and my breasts are a little sore, has anyone ever experienced this before?


----------



## twice unlucky

I had a few days implantation bleeding from what i can remember n the it stopped- didnt start again though so i tested 3-4 days or so after period was due. i cant remember if i had cramping but certainly had sore boobs and was sore on underarms. Are u ttc? If so good luck xx


----------



## Mommy2Be2014

Hello, I read through your forum and it sounds like we have a lot of symptoms on common. My husband and I have been TTC for about a year. And, I've had some "I think im pregnant" moments and I've taken test after test with no luck. However, this time feels totally different. I've been craving things I've never even eaten (such as sushi, I could eat it all the time now.), my nipples are itchy and so is my stomach. (sorry for TMI) I've been nauseated at random times at least once a day. And my periods have always been regular. I am not due for AF until the 28th of February. I woke up two days ago and felt a watery substance run down my leg (didn't think it was AF so I became concerned). Went to the bathroom and there was more than spotting but it's not like my AF which is always heavy until the last two days then it tapers off. Could this be implantation bleeding or should i try again next month? Has anyone had this happen to them before? Im starting to feel like there's something wrong with me because i haven't gotten pregnant yet. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sassy35

Could someone please answer this post for me because I'm confused as well as upset. At 16dpo I got a faint positive on a hpt and by this time my period was 3 days late. Now at 18dpo I was 5 days late on my period and late that evening in Dec. 25 I started what I assume is my period with light cramping. Can I still be pregnant or was this all in my head all along?


----------

